# Help for a Sexless Marriage/Does Monogamy Work?



## rabbislatkin (Sep 23, 2013)

A recent blog post that went viral has raised the topic of monogamy and whether it's just too old-fashioned. Some claim that if you have a sexless marriage, others should be brought into the mix. We wrote a post below exploring these issues and would love to know what you think.

Need help with a sexless marriage? Strengthening Marital Intimacy and Help for a Sexless Marriage | The Marriage Restoration Project - Marriage & Therapy Programs, Family & Marriage Counseling


----------

